# How long does a bag of dog food last Spoo?



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello, 

I am planning on bringing in a spoo pup in the near future and wanted to get a pretty good estimate on how much everything will cost ect. 

Regarding a bag of dog food how much do your spoo's typically go through in 30 days? Looking around 25lb-30lb bags will this last a month? 

also recommendations of brands would be great (currently looking at Costco's Kirkland signature domain)

Thanks

Dina


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It's hard to say because I'm feeding 4 dogs the same food. I would say they all go through a 33 lb. bag of food in 3-4 weeks. I would budget at least $40 a month for kibble.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also can't quite say how long a 30 pound bag would last for one dog, but my three large dogs (2 standard poodles and a German Shepherd dog) go through a 30 pound bag in around two weeks or a day or two longer. I feed Blue Buffalo large breed dry and spend about $100/month for food for the three of them.

If you only have one dog eating that food then I think many people would suggest buying smaller bags so it doesn't go bad before you get to the bottom of it. Last year when I was feeding Javelin puppy large breed Blue I never bought larger than a ten pound bag.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think I'd say 3 or so weeks for a 30 lb bag for my 3 standards. But, they are bitches and eat only 2 cups a day. I have an 11 month old puppy dog staying with me currently who eats 4 cups a day and so he'd go through a bag considerably faster than one of the girls would.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

the serving size will depend on the kind of food you get. My dogs were eating 4 cups per day of Fromm and the largest bag lasted them 2 weeks. Now they eat EVO and the large bag lasts almost a month. 

I pay about $70 a month to feed two 60 pound dogs. EVO is the one of the more expensive brands, but they each get a raw chicken quarter about every 3rd day which really helps (the chicken is about 60c/pound bought in bulk)


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Coldbrew said:


> the serving size will depend on the kind of food you get. My dogs were eating 4 cups per day of Fromm and the largest bag lasted them 2 weeks. Now they eat EVO and the large bag lasts almost a month.
> 
> I pay about $70 a month to feed two 60 pound dogs. EVO is the one of the more expensive brands, but they each get a raw chicken quarter about every 3rd day which really helps (the chicken is about 60c/pound bought in bulk)


I feed EVO as well ...fed it to Iris for 14 yrs now to puppy, Poppy. She was eating Acana puppy and eating nearly 4 cups per day, EVO has higher protein % in the formula so dog feels more satisfied eating EVO. Poppy now eats 2 cups most days, some days a bit more since she is growing like crazy. In the 6 weeks she has been with me she has gained 10 lbs and many inches. 

I calculated the cost to feed per day on this very expensive high quality food is about $1.19 per day. A bottle of soda or a fancy coffee costs more than that! Once she is full grown her per day consumption will probably go down. Iris usually ate 1 1/2 cups per day her whole life. Both were/are free feeding.

When I worked at the feed store people would come in complaining that their dog was costing too much to feed on Purina or other grocery brand of food. The dogs were eating 4-5 cups per day as growing pups. To switch to a better quality, more satisfying food actually cost less as the dogs ate less per day of the high quality food. I would often ask " Could you afford to feed your dog a food that cost less per day to feed than it costs you to buy a Starbucks Coffee?" Usually the answer was yes. Then we would discuss the cost per day to feed high quality rather than cost per bag. We had a lot of happy dogs and happier humans too, by analyzing food costs plus quality. PLUS, with a high quality food the dog process the food better and there is less "output" to clean up in the yard.

Just a little additional "food for thought" :amen:

Viking Queen


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Both my standards weigh about 54 pounds. They each eat 2 1/4 cups of kibble per day, so a 25-26 pound bag lasts us about three weeks. I agree with Catherine--I'd buy a smaller bag for just one dog, or freeze half of a larger one in zipper bags. Kibble may get stale or rancid if it's kept more than two or three weeks after the bag is opened.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I only have 1 dog, a 46lb standard. When he was eating only kibble, he would eat about 2 cups or a little more a day (basically a heaping one cup scoop per day). I never bought the big bags, because it seemed like the 13lb bags lasted about a month. The few times I bought a bigger bag he wouldn't eat it after a few weeks...I do think it starts to go rancid or stale or something. Now that he is only eating 1 cup per day with his raw I'm buying 5lb bags.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the replies,

Evo looks like a great brand problem is i don't think they carry it here in Canada bummer :disapointed:

which brand is comparable to evo?


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

FireStorm said:


> I only have 1 dog, a 46lb standard. When he was eating only kibble, he would eat about 2 cups or a little more a day (basically a heaping one cup scoop per day). I never bought the big bags, because it seemed like the 13lb bags lasted about a month. The few times I bought a bigger bag he wouldn't eat it after a few weeks...I do think it starts to go rancid or stale or something. Now that he is only eating 1 cup per day with his raw I'm buying 5lb bags.


Which brand are you feeding?


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I buy a 30 lb bag of food for Addison and it lasts her about a month. She is eating about 3 cups a day right now but she's six months old. The bag recommends more. She should be getting less as she gets older though. I am hoping a 30lb bag will last us a lot longer in the future.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dina said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies,
> 
> Evo looks like a great brand problem is i don't think they carry it here in Canada bummer :disapointed:
> 
> which brand is comparable to evo?


Acana or Orijen would probably be the closest to EVO and they are made in Canada. 

VQ


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Dina said:


> Which brand are you feeding?


Orijen and Acana are both made by the same company in Canada. It's super expensive here in the US, but I think it's more affordable in Canada and good quality.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I feed Acana to mine...they get 2 cups a day each, and that and lots of exercise keeps them fit and glossy. Acana costs me approx. $60 a bag and lasts about 3 weeks. Oh, but I almost forgot, you get every 10th bag free, so it's cheaper than $60/bag.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Depends on the dog, but my 55lb doodle mutt only gets a bit over 1 cup a day so a 15lb bag of Orijen lasts me a good five weeks for her. My Dane eats 4 cups a day so a 28.6lb bag or Orijen lasts him almost exactly a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

